

Starting to become techie in NYC, Perspective of a female/20ies/entrepreneur - mevans1
http://frothandbubble.tumblr.com/

======
gaius
This person's definition of "techie" is radically different from ours. For
instance, nowhere on her list is, umm, learning any technical skill. Read down
a few blog entries and it turns out she's an MBA. This is probably not someone
you'd want to start a company with... "Here's 0.01% of the company, coding's
easy, right? I'm more of an ideas person"

